# Heat Mold boots or not? What?s the word these days?



## ek9max

Searched some old posts already. Just wanted some feedback on heat molding boots. 

I have burton photon step on with infinite ride 3 liners which are heat moldable.

They fit pretty good, nice and snug around my foot with basically perfect toe room. Not as comfy as the nitro boots I?ve been riding the last couple years. But not bad. 

Should I bother? Should I just ride em and let them break in naturally? If I do heat mold, should I use a toe cap?

Also, I happen to have a thirty two heat molding heater and toe caps at home. So doing it is no hassle or cost. 

Any input appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Snow Hound

ek9max said:


> Searched some old posts already. Just wanted some feedback on heat molding boots.
> 
> I have burton photon step on with infinite ride 3 liners which are heat moldable.
> 
> They fit pretty good, nice and snug around my foot with basically perfect toe room. Not as comfy as the nitro boots I?ve been riding the last couple years. But not bad.
> 
> Should I bother? Should I just ride em and let them break in naturally? If I do heat mold, should I use a toe cap?
> 
> Also, I happen to have a thirty two heat molding heater and toe caps at home. So doing it is no hassle or cost.
> 
> Any input appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


I didn't with my last two pairs and they were great. The experts here highly recommend it though and they really would know better. The theory makes total sense. Packing out squashes and makes the liner thinner. Heat moulding takes liner volume from where you don't want it and puts it where you do. At least I'm pretty sure that's close to how Wired described it.


*Mould not mold?


----------



## ridinbend

Depends how often you ride. 10 days a year sure. 25+ na. I don't mind a few days of discomfort for boots that last a whole season without packing out.


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow Hound said:


> I didn't with my last two pairs and they were great. The experts here highly recommend it though and they really would know better. The theory makes total sense. Packing out squashes and makes the liner thinner. Heat moulding takes liner volume from where you don't want it and puts it where you do. At least I'm pretty sure that's close to how Wired described it.
> 
> 
> *Mould not mold?


Nicely described, Snow Hound . These are my still my best suggestions on heat fit:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html

ek9Max, you wrote, "They fit pretty good, nice and snug around my foot with basically perfect toe room." Toe room is often a signal for too large a boot, especially in a new boot, double especially in a step in (whoops, step on ).

We should get your barefoot measurements and the boot size that you purchased.

STOKED!


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> Snow Hound said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't with my last two pairs and they were great. The experts here highly recommend it though and they really would know better. The theory makes total sense. Packing out squashes and makes the liner thinner. Heat moulding takes liner volume from where you don't want it and puts it where you do. At least I'm pretty sure that's close to how Wired described it.
> 
> 
> *Mould not mold?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely described, Snow Hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . These are my still my best suggestions on heat fit:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html
> 
> ek9Max, you wrote, "They fit pretty good, nice and snug around my foot with basically perfect toe room." Toe room is often a signal for too large a boot, especially in a new boot, double especially in a step in (whoops, step on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> We should get your barefoot measurements and the boot size that you purchased.
> 
> STOKED!
Click to expand...

Ok. Heat mold it is! Still ok to do after I?ve walked around the house and stuff for an hour already? 

Also, should I do my wife?s boots? (Ridden in 10 times a year ago before we had our daughter)


----------



## Wiredsport

ek9max said:


> Ok. Heat mold it is! Still ok to do after I?ve walked around the house and stuff for an hour already?
> 
> Also, should I do my wife?s boots? (Ridden in 10 times a year ago before we had our daughter)


Yes, both are fine to heat mold. I am happy to look at your measurements if you would like. Heat molding does very little on a boot that is too large...but then step ins suffer far worse than conventional boots if ridden too large. They must be sized very accurately.


----------



## coreysloan

Anyone tell me how to easily heat mold at home?


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Heat mold it is! Still ok to do after I?ve walked around the house and stuff for an hour already?
> 
> Also, should I do my wife?s boots? (Ridden in 10 times a year ago before we had our daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both are fine to heat mold. I am happy to look at your measurements if you would like. Heat molding does very little on a boot that is too large...but then step ins suffer far worse than conventional boots if ridden too large. They must be sized very accurately.
Click to expand...

I?d be happy to measure. You?d have to give me some instructions though lol.


----------



## Wiredsport

ek9max said:


> I?d be happy to measure. You?d have to give me some instructions though lol.


Sure, and what size did you buy?

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## MrEgg

sorry to Hijack a thread - but I have the same question for the same boots!

Should I start my own thread (I also have 2 different size feet!)?


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> I?d be happy to measure. You?d have to give me some instructions though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, and what size did you buy?
> 
> For length please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.
Click to expand...

Burton photon step on size 9. 

I?ll meassure when I get back into town on Monday.

Not sure about the width. But length both feet were basically exactly 27cm though


----------



## F1EA

You don't HAVE to heat mold, but it's better if you do.


----------



## Wiredsport

MrEgg said:


> sorry to Hijack a thread - but I have the same question for the same boots!
> 
> Should I start my own thread (I also have 2 different size feet!)?


We can do that here.  Please post up your measurements and some images.


----------



## MrEgg

Wiredsport said:


> We can do that here.  Please post up your measurements and some images.


Thanks. Here are my Hobbit Feet
Right Foot & Left foot (with overlapping toe!)

I got Burton Photon Step-On as I am trying to help a knee problem which hinders me getting any pressure in the heel area & makes binding up tedious & time consuming!
I also got Cavus Feet (and the left is much worse than the right!).

If I am honest, the left feels a little big but the right not wide enough.
My previous boots are Salomon Str8jckts which do a brilliant job of holding my foot in place.

Forgot to add.
I got custom soles - both Sidas & Superfeet (for different boots). Sidas are more comfortable with these.
I am also thinking of getting these heat molded if that would help to a degree?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

What size boots did you buy? To get an accurate width measurement we will need you to use the method below. One of your feet needs to be reversed so that the medial side is against the wall. If possible also move your heel to the wall so that you have light contact there as well.

For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## MrEgg

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> What size boots did you buy? To get an accurate width measurement we will need you to use the method below. One of your feet needs to be reversed so that the medial side is against the wall. If possible also move your heel to the wall so that you have light contact there as well.
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Ok Ive gone for UK 9 (US 10?) as I read burton ran small.
Ive previously had ThirtyTwo Lashed (before the Salomon) in a uk 8.5 but they was just way to small!


----------



## Wiredsport

MrEgg said:


> Ok Ive gone for UK 9 (US 10?) as I read burton ran small.
> Ive previously had ThirtyTwo Lashed (before the Salomon) in a uk 8.5 but they was just way to small!


Got it, 

Your feet are 25.7 cm and 26.7 cm at 9.9 cm wide. This is means that one of your feet is a mid range size 8 US (7 UK) and the other is a mid range size 9 US (8 UK). Both feet are "standard" D width at size 9. 

Your feet are separated by 1 full foot size (1 cm). That is an issue because your smaller foot will already have significantly more room than suggested, even if/when you go with your Mondopoint size.

I would suggest that you reconsider step ins. Fit is critical with step ins (ons). There are no binding straps to help correct for boot sizing errors. The single ankle strap on the Photon boot (only) which connects only to its union with the boot itself does not serve this same function. This means that you are entirely reliant on a highly accurate fit. When your boot breaks in and you have more room within the boot that slop cannot be corrected for. With a large discrepancy in foot size this is very problematic.

Also, heat fit does very little when boots are too large. Heat fitting relies on the pressure from your foot displacing liner material and re-positioning it to the negative spaces in your foot. When the boot is too large little or no material is displaced.


----------



## MrEgg

Wiredsport said:


> Got it,
> 
> Your feet are 25.7 cm and 26.7 cm at 9.9 cm wide. This is means that one of your feet is a mid range size 8 US (7 UK) and the other is a mid range size 9 US (8 UK). Both feet are "standard" D width at size 9.
> 
> Your feet are separated by 1 full foot size (1 cm). That is an issue because your smaller foot will already have significantly more room than suggested, even if/when you go with your Mondopoint size.
> 
> I would suggest that you reconsider step ins. Fit is critical with step ins (ons). There are no binding straps to help correct for boot sizing errors. The single ankle strap on the Photon boot (only) which connects only to its union with the boot itself does not serve this same function. This means that you are entirely reliant on a highly accurate fit. When your boot breaks in and you have more room within the boot that slop cannot be corrected for. With a large discrepancy in foot size this is very problematic.
> 
> Also, heat fit does very little when boots are too large. Heat fitting relies on the pressure from your foot displacing liner material and re-positioning it to the negative spaces in your foot. When the boot is too large little or no material is displaced.


Cheers. I wear size 9 shoes, etc. because in the UK they come as standard width & size 8.5 while fit the length are always pinching across the width. Not really aware of anywhere that does normal footwear in a variety of widths. 
I am in a bit of dilema now. I always thought my smaller foot was about 1 size smaller but I dont board enough (we dont really get snow in the UK!) to warrant buying 2 pairs of boots :crying:
I do have an appointment with a podiatrist in December, so I need to make a decision on where to go from here.

Thanks for you help & input. Im quite interested in trying on a size 7 now!


----------



## Wiredsport

MrEgg said:


> Thanks for you help & input. Im quite interested in trying on a size 7 now!


Hi,

Size 7 UK (US size 8) is only your smaller foot. In size 8 (US) you would actually jump up to E width which would require a different (Wide) boot. Width changes with size. 99 mm wide is E width in size 8 (US) but is D width in size 9 (US). Size 8 US would not be suggested for your larger foot in any width.


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> Sure, and what size did you buy?
> 
> For length please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).
> 
> 
> For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


Looks like I'm 

Left foot width 10.1cm
Right foot Width 9.9cm
Left foot Length 26.7cm
Right foot length 26.7cm

Fit pretty comfy in the burton step on size 9....

In an earlier post, I said that they had perfect toe room. I didn't mean to say that they have wiggle space. The toes touch the end of the boot nicely without being crunched in there. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Wiredsport

ek9max said:


> Looks like I'm
> 
> Left foot width 10.1cm
> Right foot Width 9.9cm
> Left foot Length 26.7cm
> Right foot length 26.7cm
> 
> Fit pretty comfy in the burton step on size 9....
> 
> In an earlier post, I said that they had perfect toe room. I didn't mean to say that they have wiggle space. The toes touch the end of the boot nicely without being crunched in there.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Hi ek9,

26.7 is a 270 Mondo (size 9). The range for 270 mondo is 26.6 to 27.0 cm so you are at the lower end of the range in size 9. For width, 9.9 cm is a "Standard" D width but 101 has crept up into the E range. I will be happy to have a look at that measurement if you would like.


----------



## ek9max

Wiredsport said:


> Hi ek9,
> 
> 26.7 is a 270 Mondo (size 9). The range for 270 mondo is 26.6 to 27.0 cm so you are at the lower end of the range in size 9. For width, 9.9 cm is a "Standard" D width but 101 has crept up into the E range. I will be happy to have a look at that measurement if you would like.


What would you like me to do?


----------



## Wiredsport

ek9max said:


> What would you like me to do?


Just an image of the wider foot measurements would be great.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

ek9max said:


> Looks like I'm
> 
> Left foot width 10.1cm
> Right foot Width 9.9cm
> Left foot Length 26.7cm
> Right foot length 26.7cm
> 
> Fit pretty comfy in the burton step on size 9....
> 
> In an earlier post, I said that they had perfect toe room. I didn't mean to say that they have wiggle space. The toes touch the end of the boot nicely without being crunched in there.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Being at the low end of the range, I suggest no toe cap. If they fit just nicely now, that will go away after some riding, and you'll want to keep as much room in there as you can. That's been my experience trying it both ways a few times. On the other hand, a friend of mine was on the upper end of his range, toes were a little numb, and the toe cap made his feel perfect. 

If your toes feel crushed and you hate it, you can always do it again with a toe cap. But if you use a toe cap, you can't really do it again and get that space back.

That's if you heat mold at all. I do it because my foot pain is unbearable if I don't. If yours don't hurt, maybe you don't need to, I dunno.

If wired says anything that contradicts me, listen to him instead


----------

